# OG kush @ 10 weeks



## OGKushman (Jan 18, 2022)

I still talk to my buddy that gave this to me a decade ago. He lives 1000 miles away now, always says he is coming back for a cut. I tell him he’s always welcome.


----------



## boo (Jan 18, 2022)

nice flowers, gotta be good to keep running her that long...


----------



## OGKushman (Jan 18, 2022)

boo said:


> nice flowers, gotta be good to keep running her that long...


I got my lemon skunk x Og18 cross in culture magazine in ~2009 …and dumped that mom for this one about ~7 years ago. Way easier to do one strain. This is definitely the best thing I’ve still ever seen.


----------



## Carty (Jan 19, 2022)

She's a real beauty OGk..  Kinda wish the screen was scratch n sniff..  

You do an amazing job,  for sure doing your friend justice on the beautiful gift.  how about a good smoke report


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 19, 2022)

Looking good Kushman 

we like the kush…..the pre98 bubba is my favorite


----------



## OGKushman (Jan 19, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> Looking good Kushman
> 
> we like the kush…..the pre98 bubba is my favorite


LA confidential ~2006 that really blew me away.


----------



## bombtombadil (Mar 10, 2022)

OGKushman said:


> I still talk to my buddy that gave this to me a decade ago. He lives 1000 miles away now, always says he is coming back for a cut. I tell him he’s always welcome.



Man, I love some OG Kush, how strong is the smell?


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 15, 2022)

I sent him this thread a while ago. He finally just came back for a cut. 

He’s going to start a legal herb shop in New Mexico. I really hope he does.


----------



## pute (Mar 15, 2022)

Good to see you post KMan.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 17, 2022)

By the way OG you should have shared this with the members. I found these in some of your old thread.





__





						DIY: Water Chiller for hydroponics
					

So I have decided to not spend the 500$ on a water chiller yet. I wanted to try this design I have been thinking of. It should cost around 100$.  Rather then explain, I drew up some plans. Feel free to comment, I will report back within a day or 2 with results.




					www.marijuanapassion.com
				





Another good one.




__





						Why Hydro?
					

Like you, I love to try new things and experiment with techniques. I will eventually try a run at organics to see about the differences. I will have to do a side-by-side of hydro to organics with a couple different strains and see which tastes better. Who knows, We might find that there are some...




					www.marijuanapassion.com


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 17, 2022)

I really like the DIY Water Chiller. I use to use frozen water bottles to keep my DWC temps down. Your idea is much better and less pain in the ass.


----------



## Buzzd2kill (May 1, 2022)

OGKushman said:


> I sent him this thread a while ago. He finally just came back for a cut.
> 
> He’s going to start a legal herb shop in New Mexico. I really hope he does.


----------

